# Big buck



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

View attachment 456702














I believe this is the biggest bodied deer I ever seen its a big 10 pt man was he huge to bad I didnt get him in the woods somebody hit him by my house and I got him patrolman gave me the release so he's mine I salvage all the meat I could he was busted pretty good 3 broken legs go I rear qtr and 1 front qtr and backstraps out of him plus a big rack . So this is one I wont get a chance at but seen another the other night thats an 8pt with a choclate rack but not near as big as this onne


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice headgear! Too bad a car took him out instead of you.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice buck! At least as much was salvaged as could be 👍🏻


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

He had a 20'' outside spread


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My cousin said he would go around mid 150's or so just looking at him cause he was hunting him . He was a steady visitor to his feeder


----------

